# Port Said - old street names



## honeyrose (Apr 3, 2010)

Good Morning everyone

It is a lovely spring day here in England, blue skies and fluffy white clouds. Plus from where I am typing, the planes are flying overhead into Heathrow so the dust cloud from the E15 volcano is not poised over us at the moment. I hope it is not affecting you.

As previously advised here, I am putting together a website of Old Port Said (1869-1939). Because the city has had such a varied history, a lot of the old street names changed several times until they reached the arabic names used today. What I need at present is some information on the earlier street names.

Some streets had several different names until they settled on the modern arabic versions. And there are there French versions and English versions and indeed some spellings which were phonetic. You see my difficulty.

But first a small mystery. On all the old maps there is a street running from just west of the lighthouse down to the Bassin du Commerce, parallel to the quay and at right angles to the old Rue du Commerce (al-Nahda) and Boulevard Eugenie (Safiyya Zaghloul). However it is not named on any of the old maps I have. I think it might have been called the rue Memphis. Anyone got any further information?

Now down to the main business.

Below is a list of the street original name and its current name. I am interested in any names used between these two names. 

Quai Franz Joseph = Palestine
Boulevard/Rue Eugenie = Safiyya Zaghloul 
Rue du Commerce = al-Nahda (also known as Prince Farouq street and el Tegara?)
Rue de la Poste= al-Goumhouriyya (also known as rue Fouad?)
Rue du Lesseps = Saad Zaghloul (also known as al Talatine)
Place du Lesseps=al-Manchiyya (also known as rue Quai du Nord?)

I have some postcards showing Rue Sultan Osman and as a continuation of it, Rue du Nil and I think this may also be the rue de la Poste, today's al-Goumhouriyya (previously rue Fouad). Can anyone confirm this?

Where was/is Sultan Hussein street?

I also have cards showing Ibrahim street, Rue de l'Arsenal, Rue des Cimitieres, Rue Mahmoud Sidiqi (was this rue Memphis) , Kitchener Street, Avenue de Rassoua and Fouad al Alwal.

Any light anyone can throw on any of these streets, including previous names, current names and actual location would be much appreciated.

Honeyrose


----------



## mythik (May 7, 2010)

God, that sounds like an exercise! I wish you luck tho, honeyrose

( I can't even track down my _current_ street name here in Hurghada... it seems they're optional in Egypt?  )


----------

